# MSD Blaster coils?



## bongo667 (Mar 2, 2009)

Any thoughts on replacing the coils with MSD Blasters? Dealer quoted me $200 each for OEM coils, but I was wondering about putting the MSD's in instead. Has anyone done this or has anyone had bad luck? If this is not a bad idea, what else should I replace or are the coils ok to replace by them selves? Any input would be great. BTW: 89 HB NapZ 2.4


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

I did that 6 yrs ago and replaced both of them with no regrets! As a kid I've never seen my dad or uncle have any problems with oil filled coils...they seemed to last forever! Those epoxy coils IMO suck, they fail and become intermittent in operation and continue to past all the resistant test you'll shovel out....







[/URL]


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

If I can recall NissanNut install this on one of his vehicles, you can ask him directly, very helpful and cool guy. he does alot of writeups on his work. here's his page...

Nissan Nut


----------



## bongo667 (Mar 2, 2009)

I went ahead and replaced the bad secondary coil with an MSD Blaster 2 coil and now my truck runs great. Now I might as well replace the primary coild with the same. Thanks for all the help guys!!


----------



## bongo667 (Mar 2, 2009)

HEY CMAX03, whats that gauge on the lower left hand side of the pic you posted?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the oem coils and dizzy is more than enough for these trucks imo...


----------



## bongo667 (Mar 2, 2009)

One of the reasons I did it was the whole price thing. Dealer told me $200 per coil. Versus the $40 I spent on the MSD's. Right now it is the best money move on my part.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm running primary and secondary MSD oil filled coils for 6+ yrs with no problems, next is addition of a MSD 6A ignition control box to enhance the monster a little more as well as burn as clean as possible since I have to pass that Dyno style emission test, I've passed every year with headers, exhaust, cam and other mods. But I did make some changes since last emission test of 03/08, advancing my cam timing +3 degrees and I've performed a Air/fuel raio test and it's lean at part throttle(closed loop) but rich at WOT (open loop). 
That gauge in the pic is a cheap Home depot gauge to monitor my fuel pressure for my TB injection.....


----------

